# Is our (PCA) commanding psalms and hymns be sung or not?



## earl40 (Apr 15, 2016)

I ask because the below it says it is a "duty" and that we are to sing hymns and use instruments. Also 51-3 "recommends" the singing of Psalms which the WCF and catechisms directly teach (as a duty) that we are to sing Psalms. In other words, to "recommend" In my most humble opinion says one may or not take head of the recommendation to sing Psalms.

The Singing of Psalms and Hymns
51-1. Praising God through the medium of music is a _duty_ and a privilege.
_Therefore_, the singing of hymns and psalms and the use of musical
_instruments_ should have an important part in public worship.

51-2. In singing the praises of God, we are to sing in the spirit of worship,
with understanding in our hearts.

51-3. It is _recommended_ that Psalms be sung along with the hymns of the
Church, but that caution be observed in the selection of hymns, that they be
true to the Word. Hymns should have the note of praise, or be in accord with
the spirit of the sermon.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 15, 2016)

Yes; it implies that; but only DPW 56, 57, and 58 are part of the PCA constitution.


----------



## Cymro (Apr 15, 2016)

It seems there is a twofold enforcement, one strict,a duty, the other a softer reccomendation. Whichever one is applicable, by joining hymns to the psalms, there is the elevating of man made compositions to be equal with the word of God. (51:3)is revealing in that the recommendation adds the caution to vet the hymns as to being true to the word of God. Who decides that as many hymns contain error? I know Calvinist hymn singers who lustily sing with Wesley, "emptied himself of all but love,"-a theological absurdity. If one has to vet the hymns to see whether they are in accord with the truth of God's word, is it not far simpler and safer just to sing the Psalms, God's word?


----------



## Romans922 (Apr 15, 2016)

We sing Psalms and Hymns...


----------



## Edward (Apr 15, 2016)

earl40 said:


> Is our (PCA) commanding psalms and hymns be sung



No.

"Should be taken seriously" but "not to be considered obligatory"

Thus, a strong suggestion, not a mandate.


----------



## earl40 (Apr 15, 2016)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Yes; it implies that; but only DPW 56, 57, and 58 are part of the PCA constitution.



Thank you Chris. What would be the difference in the DPW and the BCO?


----------



## earl40 (Apr 15, 2016)

Romans922 said:


> We sing Psalms and Hymns...



I sing only Psalms, and am glad my elders do not try too hard to act against my conscience (though in reality they do somewhat by the singing of hymns) and my conscience is hurt a tad because I think we have sang 2 Psalms the past 6 months and they were so paraphrased I think they got them from the "living bible" translation.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 15, 2016)

What do you mean? 


earl40 said:


> Thank you Chris. What would be the difference in the DPW and the BCO?


----------



## Edward (Apr 15, 2016)

earl40 said:


> Thank you Chris. What would be the difference in the DPW and the BCO?



The BCO has 3 parts (and some prefaces and appendices) - Form of Government, Rules of Discipline, and the Directory for the Worship of God (The DPW isn't part of the PCA's standards). The Form of Government, the Rules of Discipline, and Chapters 56, 57, and 58 of the Directory for the Worship of God (dealing with the sacraments) are binding on the church. The balance of the Directory is merely advisory, as are the "Optional Forms" appended.

I would note that the OPC Directory for the Public Worship of God also calls for hymns - " to sing psalms, hymns, and spiritual songs to the praise of God and the edification of one another; " Chapter 1 (C) (2) (a). Also see (C)(4)(b) recognizing musical instruments.


----------



## earl40 (Apr 15, 2016)

Edward said:


> earl40 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Chris. What would be the difference in the DPW and the BCO?
> ...



Thank you Edward. So the DPW is part of the BCO if I read you correctly. So in essence in the PCA we have no direct constitutional merit to sing hymns and use instruments unlike the OPC?


----------



## Edward (Apr 15, 2016)

earl40 said:


> no direct constitutional merit



I would use 'mandate' instead of 'merit'. And it the absence of a mandate, it is up to the Session. 

You might be interested in the REPORT OF THE "PSALM SINGING" SUBCOMMITTEE from 1993. http://pcahistory.org/pca/psalmody.html 

About the only practical result of that was the Trinity Psalter.


----------



## Beezer (Apr 15, 2016)

One thing I have found interesting about the two PCA churches in my area is the divergent style of worship between the two. 

1. One church patterns itself as the "Willow Creek of the PCA" (I actually heard one of the pastors use that phrase) and is contemporary in style and all over the map in song selection. This particular church has the "praise team" as they call it up on a platform behind the pulpit and it is common to hear a round of applause given to them during the service after their "performance." This church commonly will bring in guest singers and musicians from a whole host of different theological traditions for special events in which they generally end up "leading worship" on Sunday singing songs with lyrics that are often theologically unsound or so repetitive they come off as lacking depth and richness. Next month this particular church is bringing in a well known "Christian artist" who converted to Catholicism for an entire weekend of "awesome worship" to use this church's description. This church has an entire page dedicated to promoting contemporary worship styles on its website and is rather intentional in seeking out the seekers who want to go to a church that doesn't feel like one in the traditional sense. This is evident not only in music, but also preaching style and in architecture as well.

2. The other church patterns itself to be more classical in its style and tasteful/deliberate in its song selection while the "worship team" is off on the side and less prominent than the church above. This church also kind of prides itself in its music and commonly writes its own songs to sing, which usually features special music written by members and played in solo or with multiple musicians during the offering. Though less common this church also claps and cheers on occasion for those who perform particularly moving songs. At one point not long ago those involved in worship at this church launched a kickstarter campaign to raise money to record their own music CD. I haven't confirmed this yet, but I suspect they pay local musicians on occasion to play instruments during the corporate singing portion of worship. I haven't found anything necessarily objectionable in the lyrics, but it too has an air of performance about it that can come across as more horizontal than vertical. 

Neither church uses a psalter or hymnal though both would probably say they use both as a starting point and take liberty to re-do them in modern form for modern ears.


----------



## Justified (Apr 15, 2016)

earl40 said:


> Romans922 said:
> 
> 
> > We sing Psalms and Hymns...
> ...


I know how you feel. Sadly, even the psalms which purport to be psalms are usually hopeless paraphrases.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 15, 2016)

Beezer said:


> One thing I have found interesting about the two PCA churches in my area is the divergent style of worship between the two.
> 
> 1. One church patterns itself as the "Willow Creek of the PCA" (I actually heard one of the pastors use that phrase) and is contemporary in style and all over the map in song selection. This particular church has the "praise team" as they call it up on a platform behind the pulpit and it is common to hear a round of applause given to them during the service after their "performance." This church commonly will bring in guest singers and musicians from a whole host of different theological traditions for special events in which they generally end up "leading worship" on Sunday singing songs with lyrics that are often theologically unsound or so repetitive they come off as lacking depth and richness. Next month this particular church is bringing in a well known "Christian artist" who converted to Catholicism for an entire weekend of "awesome worship" to use this church's description. This church has an entire page dedicated to promoting contemporary worship styles on its website and is rather intentional in seeking out the seekers who want to go to a church that doesn't feel like one in the traditional sense. This is evident not only in music, but also preaching style and in architecture as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Edward (Apr 15, 2016)

Beezer said:


> One thing I have found interesting about the two PCA churches in my area is the divergent style of worship between the two.



Sounds like there is a market niche for a traditional PCA church in the community, unless there is an ARP or an OPC.


----------



## Beezer (Apr 15, 2016)

I don't have a lot of first-hand experience with other PCA churches, but I've heard enough and read enough from others to recognize the two PCA churches in my area are fairly progressive.


----------

